# Deep-Shine Detail - Velvet Purple Audi S3 - Lincolnshire Detailing



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Velvet Purple Audi S3 receives an Enhancement Package @ Deep-Shine Detail.



The aim of the Detail was to remove a high percentage of the swirling etc that was present thus in turn adding clarity and improving gloss levels and the overall presentation of the car.

Please note as per above this is an Enhancement Detail so deeper defects will still be present and is by no means any form of full correctional package.

As Normal the safe multi stage contamination process was completed. The Wheels were cleansed using a safe specific wheel cleaner and a selection of brushes & woolies.





For the second stage on the wheels Gyeon Q2M Iron was applied to remove airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles. The purple coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble for easy removal. Stubborn areas were aggitated using a detail brush. Then A Tar Remover was used to remove tar deposits.





The whole car was then blanketed with a citrus cleansing foam for it's pre-wash to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush.









The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts.



Inner arches soaked with an APC and brushed out



Once inside the car was fully clayed. The previous stages safely dissolve/remove larger bonded contaminates/tar spots this massively reduces the risk of picking up a large particle in the clay which could mark the paint.



The car then received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to lightly remove various defects.



































Panel wiped, refined and inspected ready for protection to be applied.



Swisssvax Best Of Show applied





Rubbers treated with seal feed





Wheels coated with C2 V3 Liquid then at a later date was topped with a layer of Autobahn. Tyres dressed with Pneu.





Arch liners dressed



Glass prepared with G4 then protected with G1



Completion Images























​


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is very nice such clarity, a great result.

John Tht.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Fantastic results on a great colour! :thumb:

Audi speak for this colour is 'Venetian Violet Pearl Effect'. As its one of their exclusive colours it costs £2025.00! :doublesho


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

perfect job, I am in love, that car looks amazing in that color


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish :thumb:


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

As always stunning photography you seem to capture better angles of cars than anyone else when doing your write ups
Helps that your details are spot on as well I suppose


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

agreed great work which almost goes without saying, but the whole package screams quality the workshop the lighting the camera work, all top top notch


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

sweeet - like that colour on this S3 :thumb:


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love the colour, outstanding work!


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic job. What a gorgeous colour! Mistakenly thought it was Merlin Purple.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning car and job


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning work, looks great in that colour. :thumb:

Chris


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Brilliant colour and a great job. I'm definitely going to try some of that seal feed. What did you use on the hi-gloss black door trim?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Great result, well done


----------



## dougall (Apr 29, 2015)

That is a stunning colour, nice work and setup too


----------



## E36owner (Aug 9, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## A5HF94 (Jul 27, 2015)

Great job and such a clean workspace too


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome colour and job to match, lovely


----------



## After_Shock (Mar 3, 2015)

Very good end results.

What do you use on the gloss black door strips out of curiosity? The ones that run from the door up to the roof?


----------

